# My cat is a new mom - advice please



## madhouse (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello - I am new to this site and wonder if anyone cann offer some advice please. My cat gave birth on Monday night - she is a brilliant Mom and the kittens are doing well. She used her litter tray to have a poo last night (Tuesday) and I noticed it was quite dark and smellier than usual ...... not black because that would indicate blood ????? Today she has an upset stomach and again the smell was quite potent !! She is eating well (Whiskas pouches) and seems happy in herself ..... grooming and purring and she is bright eyed and active. Do you think I need to take her to the vet or could it be from eating some of the afterbirth ???? or just the stress of giving birth??? Any advice would be much appreicated. Many thanks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

A vet visit is never a bad idea, especially after giving birth to be sure all is okay. However with myself, I wouldn't want to disturb a new mother and her litter to travel to the vet unless it was dire.

I also expect cats who have just given birth to have a bit of stomach and gastro upset because of the birthing process and deviation from normal diet (afterbirth). I'm glad she is bright-eyed and healthy, but I would probably find a high quality kitten food to feed her while she is nursing. Then, when the kittens are old enough to explore she can share 'her' food with them. ...and being kitten food, it's size/shape/nutrition/digestibility will be suitable for them.

Best of luck, any pics of the new Mom and her litter?
Heidi


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats on the new babies  

I'm going to move your thread over to Breeding. We have breeders that visit that forum often and should have additional insights into what you should expect after a birth. Good luck and do post pictures!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would think the color and the smell of the poo is caused by the placentas she's eaten. The placentas are very rich in nutrition and blood and may cause smelly, dark and loose stool. The hormones in her system can also cause smelly and loose stool. If she's in good general health I'd wait and see what happens.


----------

